# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Uploading reporting services

## gin

Hi, may i noe how to upload the report servicing such dat i could view throu local host? TIA

----------


## rmiao

Not sure what do you mean 'upload the report servicing', can you be more specific?

----------


## gin

Mayb the word i used shld be deploy..
How to deploy my report servicing such that it is viewable throu IE by typing an URL such as http://localhost...

----------


## rmiao

Default url for reporting service is http://host_name/Reports, where host_name is server name where the reporting service installed.

----------


## Island1

Check out the procedure in my article  at Database Journal http://www.databasejournal.com/featu...le.php/3343181, where I do this with the samples from the Report Manager (called "Upload," there).  Also, see the Books Online for simple instructions for doing same from Report Designer (called "Deploy," in that case).

Watch those folders - try to get it right before deploying to save having to do a bunch of "Moves" in Report Manager.  In addition, pay close attention to data source writeover settings on both sides ...

Bill

William E. Pearson III
Island Technologies Inc.
http://www.databasejournal.com/article.php/1459531

----------

